# Gene Richardson's Bubba



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

Was working down in S.E. Ohio(Belpre) and found this little mom and pop bait store, had to stop and take a look see.

Abu's, 5000,6000 and 7000 plus Rockets. 

Musky baits from some of the West Virginia lure makers.
Well, I'm not going in a mom & pop shop without parting with a few Hamilton's.

Picked up another Swim Whizz and a lure from West Virginia craftsman Gene Richardson he calls it Bubba. Never heard anything about Bubba or Gene Richardson. Just went on looks and took a chance on ol' Bubba.

Back at home in N.W Ohio, time for a test run for Bubba.

Bubba is a cedar Crankbait
On the cast and crank it has a sweet rolling wobble action. on the pull- stop and crank - stop it has the rolling wobble and a rocking action from front to back at the stop, pretty neat.
Bubba can be twitched on top for the dive and rise and it runs 2-4 f.t. deep on the crank.

Think I'll be pitching Bub over the emerging weed beds on Clear Fork in the very near future.

Took a chance on a unknown (to me) bait maker and got lucky, I think. I'll see what the Muskies think of Bub. Me, I like him.


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

Nice looking lure.


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

baitshop Hornbeck's?


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

That is a nice looking bait. I bet at least one :B will try to eat it


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

Yes cincinnati, Hornbeck's in Porterfield Ohio.

I will be working down that way in a few weeks, thinking Bub my need a friend or three.

Crappie or Pearl Shad or Black or all three. 

Some good folks run that little baitshop.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Out of curiosity, how much was Bubba?


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

BigDaddy300 said:


> Out of curiosity, how much was Bubba?



BigDaddy300 -- $17 and some change.


----------



## lazy (Apr 10, 2004)

A google search for Gene Richardson Lures showed a few sites.
http://www.pafishinguide.com/OurTopMuskieLures.html
His lures are displayed at the bottom of the page; looks like he does very good work.

Dallas


----------

